# I think I have a coffee problem!



## CameramanM9 (Jun 3, 2020)

So this is now the home setup in the utility room, with the better half's blessing as moving the Miele gave back precious kitchen worktop. The Gaggia has just had a new boiler (it had a spilt flange), PID and other mods with lovely work being done by @FairRecycler and the Mazzer is a loaner for the time being until the Niche arrives in August. Now just to get those barista skills back up and running and a 58.5mm tamper!

This forum has been an enlightening place to spend a few hours and I regularly get asked if I'm looking at ''coffee stuff' again!


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

I do not see a "problem" but plenty of worktop space and good set up 🙂


----------

